# Northwest Illinois 2016



## jdk32581

What is the woods looking like in NW Illinois? I will be in Illinois in a couple weeks was hoping to find some sponges!


----------



## carpet crawler

I live in North Central Illinois and it's not even close!I'm thinking the last week of April.....but you never know!CC


----------



## masonrymaster

I am in Northeastern IL and tiny greys have been up for a few days, I couldn't believe it! As always, they come up through thick mossy patches, but usually not till April 15th or so. I am really worried that we may get screwed this year as the weather is going to be really cold for the next 10 days or more. Good luck out west but you guys should give it a look a bit sooner than the end of the month.


----------



## papa smurf

Whiteside Co. here ...

I say it year after year ... Watch for Dandelions to begin blooming in middle of yards . 

NOT along buildings or sidewalks , as this is a false indicator due to this area holding more heat . 

I've studied this for years now , and from what I've learned , In this area of the state , is that the morel season is typically from the time the Dandelions bloom , until the time they go to seed .

Depending on how quickly it heats up , usually about a 3 - 5 week time frame . 


Feel free to look back on my previous postings from years back on the Northwestern illinois forum .


----------



## fungus amongus

Papa Smurf...you are full of it. Full bags of mushrooms that is!


----------



## huntergatherer

papa smurf, did i meet you on ragrai a few years back?


----------



## 25lieb

Every year I get in a big hurry to try to get out there and every year is the same thing, I curse the weather and end up doing alright. The best indicator I have for the start of the season is when I find my first one!


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi everyone! If you're just getting started and need help finding your first morels, check out this super informative video on getting started. This is my passion and hope to help others discover their passion for mushrooms as well!!! Good luck! Here is the link to my video: http://youtu.be/ismIK7GhmP8


----------



## Old Elm

” mushroom_mentor ” the good news is nobody ever died from eating the wrong tree. On the other hand proper mushroom identification is vitally important. The saying goes ” All wild mushrooms are edible, some only ONCE.” There are a couple real easy trick’s to identifying Elm bark/trees.


----------



## toddjperry

Lake Co. Here...
Failed miserably my first time hunting last year. Hope is yr is different. Very helpful video mushroom mentor!


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We've created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## papa smurf

Dandelions are starting to become more noticeable in yards now . After this weekends 70* temps and a little more rain , it'll be game on . 

I'm sure there are a few out now in some areas that get a little more heat during the day , But why risk stepping all over future mushrooms or mycellium and reduce potential fruiting ... 

On another note .... Those wanting to find the Yellows , I have been having great luck the past few years typically around Mothers Day weekend . 



Hmmmm.... Ever wonder why they call it the Motherload ??? Coincidence ?


----------



## 25lieb

This weather is giving me a warm tingly feeling in the britches.


----------



## papa smurf

Give it another week or so yet . 

I went out kinda looking over my usual area, and we are atleast a week or so off from any fruiting. Didn't see any real life yet in the timbers . 

Usually you get that distinctive smell in the woods of " Fungus " and Decay , but not even close .


----------



## 25lieb

Yeah I've been in the woods dragging downed logs out. Got moss and some grass going but not much. I agree with a week or more


----------



## jdk32581

What county are you guys in? I am in jo daviess


----------



## 25lieb

I hunt jodaviess Stephenson and some Carroll


----------



## papa smurf

Whiteside here .

After this weeks rain , the weekend should start popping . 


watch...


----------



## jdk32581

What is everyone's thoughts on the timing of the season ? Is it a little early this year for northwest illinois ?


----------



## glassimpact

They are going to swell up this week. Been finding plenty of primordia the last 5 days, all in the 3mm-9mm range. We have over 600 gps pins dropped throughout Jo Daviess County hopeful for a great season!


----------



## papa smurf

Saturday would be a good day to take a Gander over and around your usual areas . 

With this weeks Rain , and warmer weekend temps , they will be beginning to pop up . 

Remember WATCH YOUR STEPS !!! Take your time and look and enjoy the outdoors . 


Good Luck to everyone and Happy Hunting.


----------



## danmando87

Hi all. Back again counting down the days second year on this site just would like to thank everyone for the info and reports and was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of some decent woods up in lake co would like to get my nieces and nephews out this year and pass on the tradition and knowledge all my old stomping grounds are in Indiana that's kinda are trek for the young'ins


----------



## sol

They are up but very tiny at this point. There will be morels big enough to pick in about 8-10 days. You may find some larger ones in certain areas but those areas will be especially early spots. I found some within a mile of the state line that were about 1/4 the size of a dime...just coming up.


----------



## papa smurf

Need some sun and heat . The following weekend should be a great weekend to really get out and start looking . 

Theres a little more Rain in the forcast for today , along with Sunday - Wednesday next week . Temps in the upper 60's and lower 70's will really get things moving along . 


Good luck to everyone and keep the post coming on your finds .


----------



## glassimpact

I've found 6lbs 2oz the last 2 days in Northern Jo Daviess county. Some with burnt tops and damage already. Facebook.com/glassimpact for pics since many have trouble believing this, or are having trouble finding them. Get out there!


----------



## shroomdonger

Hey glass, what types of terrain are you finding them on? Flats or slopes? I found some greys on a northwest slope, toward the top, many were already starting to burn off their tops and dry(looks like they popped in that heat last week). I'm down south of you in bureau county, it's still early here, we got the rains just need some more heat to get the greys and yellows popping.


----------



## jdk32581

Glass 

Cant find you on Facebook . Tinypic.com is my go to to upload pictures on here


----------



## glassimpact

we pulled a lil more than 4Lbs out of the woods today. We were in Hanover today, the southern part of Jo Daviess County on South/Southwest bluffs best finds around 950ft elevation with no sign of morels below 700ft. Elephant/Wood Ears are popping up all over too. Again, my facebook is where I post my finds publicly. facebook.com/glassimpact


----------



## jdk32581

Glass

Are you targeting certain trees? 

PS... Like your blowing skills


----------



## papa smurf

Went today to my spots in southern Whiteside county . Looked for about an hour .

Found 7 decent GREYS ranging from pinky size , to the largest being around 2-3 " long and about 1" round . 

NO YELLOWS Yet . 

Seasons just starting . Very spotty at best . 


Give it time . If you do find anything thats small , let it be . The heat and rain will help it grow.

2-3 Weeks and you'll see some large flushes of both Greys and Yellows. 


Only concern will be the under growth being much thicker by then ....


----------



## papa smurf

Glassimpact... 

There is NO WAY you are finding lbs of Morels already . 

I also hunt Carroll County . Savanna Illinois to be exact . That area is producing the same as Whiteside County area .

AND.. If your referring to the Bluffs , Thats even going to be delayed a little longer yet .. 2-3 weeks from now at minimum for any type of lb age being produced in either Greys or Yellow , Let alone the Monster Pop Can sized morels .


----------



## glassimpact

Well PapaSmurf, I'm not sure if you're an old timer or inexperienced, but I'll assume neither. I'm 3 years into a 5 year study on morels in NW Illinois, have over 1000 pages of data and notes, over 5000 locations logged. I've been studying mycology for over a decade, and am writing a comprehensive book about morels. to get to the point, if you haven't found 10lbs in NW Illinois in the last week, you're not looking. I suggest using a hydrometer and take note of your elevation because there is certainly a sweet spot right now. I find and sell well over 100lbs of morels annually... Ironically I'm in the woods with my assistants, dictating this to my iPad and picking morels, I'll attach a clip quickly. [video]https://youtu.be/XoY35rIiDK0[/video]


----------



## glassimpact

Leaving these to pick tomorrow, but we're about 2 lbs in today, and have only checked 3 GPS markers. We're leaving behind a good 50-100 morels here, go get them! 42 degrees 20'53"N 90 degrees 17'40"W. Good luck everyone! Feel free to join us!

[video]http://youtu.be/5io1UmUAik4[/video]


----------



## papa smurf

In respect to others in regards to Central Illinois , Iowa , Eastern Illinois ( Cook County ) etc.. , 

can you explain why others are not finding large quantities as you .?? 

Surely there are others out there with as much experience and knowledge , such as yourself , Or are we all inexperienced ... 

Can't be that everyone is having bad luck , and your the only one finding all the mushrooms in a 100 - 150 mile radius of here ...

Not at all calling you out here , But come on . Even my close friends who hunt as much as I do are not finding poundage yet . 


Why not take a fresh picture with your pounds of mushrooms next to Today's newspaper . 


I personally have been doing this for years . I do not believe it is quite time yet .


----------



## glassimpact

I've seen many people on Facebook showing 1-2 Lbs finds, I just uploaded 2 date stamped videos lol. I'm not saying they're out like yellows everywhere to be found, you gotta put in work. But they are out there. For fucks sake that video I just uploaded had at a LB in my shirt haha... These dense greys are the best tasting and most sought after, that's why we've been selling them for $50lb, lots of work and little yield.

And in regards to your "large quantities". I certainly don't consider these to be abundant, I'm used to finding in a day what we found this week. Once we get more rain it'll be easier to find them. This will be 30 years of morel hunting for me as well. All I can say is I've been enjoying this week for sure, you gotta have fun doing it.


----------



## papa smurf

I apologize... My bad . For a second there I thought you were saying you were finding poundage of Greys . 

Not saying that I'm not finding any , Because I am . Maybe Half what you had in your shirts worth . Didn't pick em yet , because I know that they grow , and will swell up even larger once we get some rain here in the next few days ( If not tonight I hope ) . 

All I'm trying to say , Is I havn't seeing a single Yellow yet , and the Greys are spotty at best. 


Give it another week or so and you'll be finding Greys and Yellows . 


Congrats on your findings and Good Luck to future findings .


----------



## 25lieb

Report 4-24: I found none at my usual spot by willow/kent/loran. Friend of mine found a handful between Freeport and pearl city and another guy found 70 by Loran. My spot is always a little late. It's very close to getting good greys though. I'm gonna go find glassimpact in the Tapley woods this week though!


----------



## glassimpact

^^^ 25Lieb quick on the coordinates! Yes Papasmurf, all I have found are greys, but plentiful enough to be happy, eat well and make a couple bucks. This weekend will be on fire if the rains come, there will be morels everywhere. Good Hunting y'all!


----------



## drstalker123

how do I insert a photo from my iPhone in here ,was going to post a pic of small greats that are popping up here in Kane co?


----------



## morellinois

Hey Kane County, I wish you guys would stop picking the 1 inch greys. A few more days and they would be 3-4 inches. I don't understand you guys. :roll:


----------



## drstalker123

morelillinois if you are referring to me ,you are judging b4 knowing .I never said I picked any I was only checking the progress ,thank you


----------



## oaks6810

I am in Kane an have not seen a thing as far as Morels go. I'm not an expert but seems we really need some rain. We did find some nice fresh Dryad's yesterday that cooked well in a batch of beef stroganoff this evening.


----------



## oaks6810

Looks like a huge storm is heading straight for us currently. Come On Rain!


----------



## kersey07

papa smurf

I went to the location glassimpact speaks of and found a few. so they are out there

look harder and listen to his advice


----------



## morellinois

DrStalker, I wasnt referring to you. I was saying Kane county in general. Although I have come to the sad realization that there is so much pressure in Kane county you need to pick them when you see them, 1 inch greys are not very rewarding. The morels i speak of have been there for a week and i have checked them daily because it is convenient. I have been watching them grow from the size of pencil erasers. Maybe the person that picked them will see this and think about it. One meal or 4 meals?


----------



## oaks6810

Personally I only hunt private property. Nice old growth apple orchard and a few acres of good brush and wooded habitat. I think what makes this area good is the fact no pesticides or fertilizer has been used in over 20 years. Just had a could apple trees cut down last fall so I am keeping my eye on that area.


----------



## papa smurf

Never once said I wasn't finding any , Or that I didn't believe anyone that they were or were not finding any .

What I was saying , Is i think it's highly unlikely that Pounds of them are being found . 


Granted ... Give it some rain and another weeks time , Then maybe we will see some things change . 


Good Luck to all , and lets keep the post coming of your finds . Pictures would be nice as well .


----------



## glassimpact

I found a 11 lbs 9oz today. All large fresh greys and few lil yellows. North of Savanna, South of Hanover in both Carroll and Jo Daviess counties, 6 hours in the woods. Best day this season!


----------



## glassimpact

It's easier for me to just upload a video from YouTube, I have no photo host other than Facebook and it seems I cannot hot link pics from there. These are today's leftovers, after eating a LB and splitting half with my assistants. Morels under 3 out of 5 trees we checked today it was so much fun!

[video]https://youtu.be/2m-pbGSkYg8[/video]


----------



## jdk32581

Impact 
Can you give me some tips on tree types and terrain type? Thanks in advance


----------



## bt1952

Nice job Glassimpact. Hope to find some this weekend in JoDaviess myself.


----------



## 25lieb

Yesterday caught a couple nice walleye, a big ass bluegill and found a couple small grays. Carroll county.


----------



## papa smurf

This Rain is a blessing . With more to come later tonight and Thursday , and again this weekend.

Keep the post coming . 

Gonna go out here in a little bit in the Rain just for the hell of it . Got a few hours to look and check up on the ones growing in my spot . 

I'll keep you all posted .


----------



## papa smurf

JDK32581 ...

Look around Elm , Ash , Cottonwood . Search for the trees with the peeling bark , or bark all over the ground . 

Can even find them in Apple orchards , and around pine .


----------



## papa smurf

Found 12 nice sized Greys , and 2 Decent sized Blonds . 2 Large Greys about the size of 3 fingers wide , and about 4" inches long . 

Found quite a few fresh Greys and blonds that were about 1/2 thumb size . 

Very good sign . With Today/ tonight's rain along with more this weekend . Warmer temps towards the end of next week ... 

Next weekend looks to be great . Which is .. Like clock work . The same time every year . 


Thinking of heading up to Savanna next weekend . Got a few areas up there as well . I'll have to get ahold of some people and go as a group . 


Good luck to all those in your hunts , and please keep the post coming .


----------



## papa smurf

Forgot to add ... The smaller ones I mentioned , I left to grow a week . 

With all the Rain coming and next weeks Heat they will more than triple in size .


----------



## 25lieb

Any updates inn the last few days? I haven't been out. Papa Smurf, if you need an extra set of eyes next week let me know, I could meet you.


----------



## papa smurf

Going to hit some old areas I used to hunt back in the day this weekend . 

also going to head north to Savanna area . I have a few spots I look up there as well . 

Going to wait until next weekend to go back out and look after next weeks mid 70's temps for 3 days . 

should be stellar , as I left a few little ones to grow . 


I remember all my honey holes and I will be checking up on them .


----------



## glassimpact

We found 19 lbs the last 2 days. Lots of fresh perfect fungi. About one large yellow to every 9 greys. We sold 20 lbs of prime greys today in galena, can't wait for the yellows to be everywhere!!!


----------



## papa smurf

Found a pound of mixed DARK Grey's / medium colored Grey's and a few Blond's today before the Rain in southern Whiteside / Northern Carroll county . Savanna Illinois area ...

Ranging in size from smaller thumb size to 2 thumb size wide and 3 - 4 " inches tall . 

Spent about 5 hours in area that last year yielded me close to 10 pounds of FAT YELLOWS . 



In my opinion , we have several more weeks to go in this area yet , Next 2 weeks should be FANTASTIC .


----------



## kb

GLASS. are you hunting private or public, hills or bottoms. Many years since i have hunted over that way. Sounds like you are picking more than most and must know what you are doing. Horrible year in my neck of the woods. any infor. appreciated.


----------



## chevyshroomer

anybody upstate have any they would like to sale ?we had a terrible year where I hunt downstate.i would be willing to travel to pick them up.


----------



## glassimpact

How much you after? Chevyshroomer?


----------



## papa smurf

Upper Northwestern Illinois is hitting pretty good right now . 

For example...

Areas around Hanover , Galena , Dubuque , Lena , Elizabeth , Freeport , Stocton . . Just to name a few. 

Had a friend of mine who went out today around APPLE RIVER Canyon and scored big . 


Still have another week or so yet . Only issue will be the weeds starting to take over .


----------



## shroomhunting

Papa Smurf or Glassimpact - When do you think the season will be peaking? Sounds like the end of this week if I'm reading the reports right. I travel from out of town to that area so just want to make sure I time my trip well. I'm thinking Thursday and Friday.


----------



## oaks6810

My normal sites are not showing. Well say I went and bought from a buddy this evening and pick up a nice fresh 1lb. bag tonight! YUMM!


----------



## chevyshroomer

Hey glass I would take whatever,but 4 or 5 pounds would be nice


----------



## papa smurf

Patrick ...

This weekend will be very nice . 

Still should see good numbers this weekend and next , but after next weekend you'll start to find ones that are past their prime and beginning to deteriorate . Though by then that's when the occasional state records are found when you'll see ones that are as large as softballs or POSSIBLY as large as footballs and weighing several pounds itself as posted on Missouri sites.

Largest I've found was in Savanna area that was about as tall as a 20 ounce and had a head on it as big as a pop can long . Granted it was past it's prime , but still very cool to find em that big . 

Granted ... If the season stays cool and stays below 80.. You can possibly find them up to the first week of June BUT the weeds by then will be so thick , Nats , Ticks etc etc.. 


Good luck to all and please keep the findings coming . Help out all who seek .


----------



## jdk32581

You guys ever find any on the banks of the river or just up on the slopes?


----------



## oaks6810

Found four 3" - 4" yellows today in 8' area. Flat ground with moderate sun light, younger woods moist ground with few small dead ash trees in area. Largest was getting the most sun and the smallest was getting least amount. I will try and post pics.


----------



## bt1952

Hunted Saturday in the rain, Then Sunday for couple hours. Found 34 greys and yellows on Saturday and another 32 on Sunday. Still think it's another good couple weeks coming up. In the Scales Mound area.


----------



## dstrass

5/5/16 Stephenson Co near Freeport, Found 1st of the season today 2 pounds plus, on top edge of N.S.slope around dead Elms. Looked to be from 5-8 days old, not dried up, decent size yellows and some grays. Must have popped during last weeks warm days before the cooler weather and rain. Last year I did not get out as early and found a ton farther down the slope in thicker woods. I am guessing these were catching more sun and popped sooner, there are none further down in the woods. A little warmer and I believe they will start to pop in the more shaded areas. Will post some pics soon, going to mow and go out again for another look. Happy hunting !! BTW I was literally squatting and crawling after I spotted the first one, looking through the undergrowth and finding them pretty easily that way.


----------



## jdk32581

Papa smurf 

Any updates?


----------



## glassimpact

Been out picking too many to visit this site!!! A lot of people have been messaging me on Facebook which is easier to reply. south exposures are hitting big yellows right now, North facing exposures are STILL giving nice greys of all sizes.

It's been a fun week we've pulled in damn near 70 pounds, walking the huge ridges we would hit a slope and pick a couple pounds of yellows on a south side, walk over the north find batches of greys and climb to the next south slope and do it over again. 35-40 hours of walking in the woods this week!! I'd say we have 7-10 days of good hunting left in this region depending on the weather, maybe more on some spots. The northern facing hills are showing very few yellows up here, a good sign they may go longer.

goid luck hunting and hit me up on Facebook.com/Glassimpact


----------



## papa smurf

Went out today for about 3 hrs today on Private land just South of Bellevue Iowa .

Found only 4 decent yellows today . Sad thing is ... Just a week ago , the property owner found just under 3 lbs of mixed dark greys , medium greys , and a few large yellows . 

Imma go check on some of my normal spots here in my area tomorrow and see if anythings changed . 

Also , will look on Sunday afternoon with my brother in river bottoms near Savanna .


----------



## papa smurf

Im not complaining on my finds for the year . I've got a good 2 - 3 lbs of mixed colored and sized Morels sitting in my fridge now . 

Last year was definitely better thats for sure .

It's just the thrill of the hunt ... Finding that good spot you know ??


Good luck all .


----------



## mushroom_mentor

[video]https://youtu.be/jOdWm1kjP5o[/video]


----------



## Old Elm

:roll:


----------



## jdk32581

Hey PapaSmurf

What trees do you target in the river bottoms? Cottonwoods?


----------



## shroomhunting

Spent two days in NW IL on Thursday and Friday. Picked 34 pounds. I'd say this was a really good year - probably in the top 3 since I've been foraging there since 2006. South slopes had mostly big yellows. North slopes were grays. East and West slopes were a mix of medium yellows and large grays. My best years I pick close to 50 lbs in two days but had to move a little slower b/c I took a buddy who had a sore knee. 

Going forward, I'd say the morels on south slopes are going to start degrading, but there is a good 7+ days left on east, west, and north slopes and the numbers of morels on those slopes were really good. We picked between 125-175 morels on a handful of dead elms on those slopes.


----------



## 25lieb

I thought I had a good day yesterday getting almost 7 pounds near Hanover. After reading that last post, I feel a little cheated haha. I agree there's still a good week to go


----------



## twisterseeker

Found this huge one Yesterday in Henry County IL. It was in its deteriorating stage but still 10" tall and 3" across the stem, would of loved to have found it when it was fresh and the one that was next to it. Just part of stem left on it.


----------

